# The boys got a new pen with trees : )



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

our bucks had a hot pen..no trees...the chicken coop blocked any good breeze, so we decided to build them a new pen with at least a few trees to lay under and plenty of breeze... they were very happy...didnt know which panel to push first or which tree to get leaves from...Im sure they will settle in soon..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! I bet they are much happier! :thumb:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a larger pic ..didnt realize how small the other pic was lol


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Looks like a fantastic pen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are happier ....they will have shade all day which is nice for them....Saanen dont do well in the heat...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's really nice! I wish we had some trees for our poor animals. We're basically tree-less here; :blue:just a couple scrawny ones we planted when we moved here. My brother is actually building a shed/shade shelter for our new buck pen today.  I think it'll turn out nice; I'll try to remember to post a pic of it after its done.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we do with what we have lol...those trees are in the front yard lol..off to the sideof the house..but thats ok...they are good looking boys...so folks will want to stop and look at them...then I will sell them a baby hehe

post those pix when he s done


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> we do with what we have lol...those trees are in the front yard lol..off to the sideof the house..but thats ok...they are good looking boys...so folks will want to stop and look at them...then I will sell them a baby hehe
> 
> post those pix when he s done


Lol, our new buck pen is right by the driveway, but our boys are good looking too, hopefully people won't mind.  I'll try to do pix.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, here they are! He did a good job; he's not quite done though. He's going to add a door on one end that opens from the ground up, so that it makes shade in the summer, and in the winter we can close it for more protection. Storm was checking it out while I took pics.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he did a great job...even have a prospect renter : )


----------

